# will Aurora AFX flex track connect to Aw or Tomy track ?



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Will Aurora AFX flex track connect to Auto World or Tomy track ? Also is this kind of track any good ?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It will fit with the adapter from old AFX track to new Tomy AFX.
Lots of folks didnt like the flex track. Ive never had any to test with,
but, Ive read things like low traction due to the surface and excessive
arcing of shoes due to the spring railing. Looks fun though....


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks NTxSlotCars for the info; I went online and found pretty much exactly the short comings for the track you've listed. It seems many pickup shoes were messed up as well as springs lost due to the spring rails. Also the track caused the cars to slow to a crawl due to poor traction and binding with the spring rails; not exactly a success story. But as you say it certainly appeared to have unlimited possibilities for fun and track design. I saw them listed for $ 3.95 at Slots n Stuff and was tempted to get maybe a dozen; I'm glad I checked first because it seems even Aurora recommended using no more than 2 on a layout because of the problems with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Another flex track issue I've heard is it can be kinked easily, and once it is, there's no fixing it.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah yes Flex Track, one of the great innovations that doomed Aurora out of existence. I believe our friend Mr. Beers can tell a couple stories about the effects of the Flex Track on the company. Tyco had it also and called it Snake Track; I don't believe it was very successful for them either.

Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There is one very useful purpose I can think of for Flex track... When making one of those wild, crazy layouts where mating end A to end B is nearly impossible, it can fill the gap and make it all work.


----------

